# New geezer wants to butt in



## joebong (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello;all
Just lucked into this sight,and registered in short order, Friends call me A.T.-
it's a long story. would love to exchange info with you all, I have a pretty strong background in art, modeling and fabrication,(23 yrs spec fx makeup/model maker in film.)so you hobbyists axe me anything, if I don't know the answer---you'll never see the look of mute confusion on my face.
I have a high IQ, though only a jr high education, I have esoteric/eclectic Taste's and Joe six pack sense, you know, a freak.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Joe!!  Like your siggy by the way!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2007)

Where in the bleak Mojave desert do you live?

I'm behind the orange curtain, south of you.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome Joe, what films have you been involved in mate?


----------



## joebong (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks 109 that little scribble was the most difficult thing I ever painted, a process of twelve yrs. So much paint I think it could take flak easier than it's subject. I still paint warplanes, but i'm sticking to fighters from now on.
To syscom3, I live in California city, real close to the river Styx, in a house so cheap I couldn't say no. I hope to sell it and head to the Pac No WEST, Wa or Ore, I hate the dessert.


----------



## joebong (Jan 19, 2007)

Oop's just spotted you wildcat. Three or four dozen crummie ones, having said that iI'll list the good ones. Vidodrome, Dante's peak, Miracle mile, A nightmare on Elm st 2, Breast men (Showtime fims), and The offspring. the last one is no Gone with the wind, but I got to do a gag on Vincent Price. And it was his last horror flick, so that pretty much made my life.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome Joe! California City?!? I used to fly into there all the time. Spent 7 years working out of Mojave Airport. I also played with warbirds there as well. The desert was ugly but in that area it was "Aviation Mecca." Hope you stick around for a while.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2007)

I used to go 4-wheeling at Cal City.

Many fine memories around there in those unbuilt subdivisions.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

4-wheeling? do you mean off road driving?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes, off road driving. I bought my first 4WD pickup in 1983 and California City was one of the places I used to camp out at. 

Lanc, for reference.... California City is just north of Edwards AF base.

Its also home to the Mojave Desert Tortoise Preserve. On more than one occasion while driving off road, I would see one of them in my path and get out and get it moved out of the trail.


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2007)

hey is that a couple of Bf 110G-2's firing rockets at the 17's way in the background ? 

wilkomme


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

I think it is a really nice painting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah it is.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## joebong (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks all,
Flyboy: I suppose if I could fly I might like it better, one cool thing I saw at a [email protected], a guy has 3 or 4 full size P40 props(phoney mock ups not propelers.)just sitten there. Erich: No just 5, 17's, no battle but a lot of anxious airmen. You might be seeing the topmost fortress's shadow on the clouds. Syscom3: I salute your consideration of our torti. Gnomey: I hope my un?funnyPM was cool, I sent it cause I dig churchill. One Question:what in the hell are Argies?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

Argentinians, people native to Argentina, you may have heard of a island group known as the Falklands? we've been involved in fighting with them down there at various times through history.........

We do a lot of name shortening, for example you are a Yank, I'm a Brit, Austrialians are Aussies or Diggers, New Zealanders are Kiwis, Argentinians are Argies and i still refer to some Germans as Jerries


----------



## joebong (Jan 21, 2007)

Ah yes. I also wonderd why he had'nt listed the falklands, now I know.
And there's also kruat, limey, frog, roast beef's, stupid bloody belgian bastards. to name just a few.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep. There was onthing wrong with the unfunny PM  There used to be a Churchill quote down there but for the moment I think this is better...


----------



## joebong (Jan 21, 2007)

I've always loved the "Their finest hour", and the "So few" quotes, a great inspiration in such desperate times. I heard somewhere Churchill intentionally held his fingers that way as a message to the Nazi's, although perhaps the source was being facetious


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 22, 2007)

joebong said:


> Thanks all,
> Flyboy: I suppose if I could fly I might like it better, one cool thing I saw at a [email protected], a guy has 3 or 4 full size P40 props(phoney mock ups not propelers.)just sitten there.


I think those were left overs from "Tora Tora Tora." I know the hangar you're talking about...


----------



## joebong (Feb 2, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I think those were left overs from "Tora Tora Tora." I know the hangar you're talking about...



I looked very close, clean shiny aluminium. They look quite like the real thing, so I guess they could be props from "T.T.T", but they wear the last 36 years amazingly.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

g'day Joe from another Aussie. Like your siggy mate of B17s very artisitc. Better than what I could do. I couldn't draw water from a well let alone a picture


----------

